# New to Egg sharing...



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi 

Me and HB have been looking at the egg share programme at Bourn Hall...We haven't even spoken to them about it yet but does this process usually take a long time or is it pretty straight forward??


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya,

Things invariably take longer than you want!

Each clinic varies on how quickly an appointment will come through... and once that does you can usally start within 6 to 8 weeks. (it can take up to 3/4 weeks just to get you blood tests back)

Then you have to add in the lenght of your protocol.... and the 2ww!

I dont know if thats helps? Im pretty new to it all still!

K


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

arrrhh thank you.

Good luck with your treatment


----------

